# reflux hiatus hernia now dizzy



## bourne61 (Jan 2, 2013)

I know this sounds weird but has anyone experienced dizziness during a flare up. I dont feel like I am going to pass out but an awful wozzy feeling even when I am still.

I wondered if it was some sort of irritation by the acid.

I am not on any meds other than gaviscon liquid as they all give me side effects.

Anyone had this


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I've had this for YEARS and drs act like im crazy. I've cone to no conclusion as to why I have this symptom but you are not alone.


----------

